# How long do Betta's last on a car ride home?



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Im going away in a couple of weeks for a doctors appointment & Im going to visit one of the aquarium stores there before I head home. Its a 4 & a half hour trip so Im aware that the drive home is too long if I was to buy one.

But I want to visit a store in another town which is 1.5/2 hours away. Is that too long for a ride home or not?

Im sorry if this is a really stupid question


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Eh, I have gone to the city, bought a fish, wandered the city some more, drove home. No biggy. I also had to move my fish before, they were in bags 6 hours before we actually left... Then when we did they were in the bags for another 1-2 hours before they were put in the tanks.

Bettas are awfully hardy. give them some credit  If you have one, grab an insulated lunch bag - kid you not. Place the betta and maybe a towel around him/her if you can, in the lunch bag. keeps it warmer then just on the seat.

or grab a kid blanket, or thick towel, and when you have the fish wrap him/her up in the said blanket/towel.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

I ordered my wild imbellis from oversea and they survived the trip all the way here I'm sure a few hours is nothing to your betta


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

They will be fine! I took my 5 bettas on a 5 day road trip when moving across country and everyone survived! Also have purchased a betta from a store 2 hours away and he did fine as well. Enjoy your new addition!


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Bettas are hardcore of all fishes


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Mine did a 3 hour drive and she was fine.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Just make sure to resist all urges of off-roading and he'll be fine =p


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh thats good to hear! I probably wont get a new one [Im sure my mum & boyfriend will pull me away before I pull my money out lol] but its always good to know.

Thanks guys


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Viva said:


> Just make sure to resist all urges of off-roading and he'll be fine =p


 awwww man :-( No fun for that trip... :lol:


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I bought a betta from a breeder on here from Washington state and I live in New York. The betta should be fine.  If one can endure a trip that long, 4 hours will be a breeze


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Four hours is easy. When I got Picasso, I was on vacation in New York and when I brought hom home, he was great the whole four hours. :-D


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Took my bettas home once from where i was living for university, the ride took about 12 hours and they were fine (well, there was an issue, but that's because my parents told me to keep them their tank, which is divided, instead of cupping them...obviously the divider is going to fall/shift during the ride...during one of our stops I found my bettas decided to visit each other, but they were both ok).


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yikes! lol. Yeah cupping, bagging, etc is better then leaving them in the tank.


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

So most fish here get put into bags from their little tanks for rides home. Are those bags safe for a trip & should I maybe take a small bucket to sit it in just in case + a towel?


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

They will survive that don't worry.


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Good 
I'd feel so horrible if the bag burst & one died


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

prosthetik said:


> So most fish here get put into bags from their little tanks for rides home. Are those bags safe for a trip & should I maybe take a small bucket to sit it in just in case + a towel?


That can help lower stress levels actually. My dad transports his fish from store to house like this. Black bucket with a cover and sometimes bubblewrape to keep from bouncing about or foam.


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

The bubble wrap is a good idea. I would never have thought about that.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

It takes an overly paranoid person to think of that xD and my family is full of them.


----------

